
Cavalier collector: how Charles I gained and lost some of the world’s best art - prismatic
https://www.newstatesman.com/culture/art-design/2018/01/cavalier-collector-how-charles-i-gained-and-lost-some-world-s-best-art
======
padobson
I'm totally miffed, not one mention of my most famous ancestor and Van Dyck's
successor: William Dobson[0].

So far as I understand (though it's hard to prove) everyone in the line was
named William until my great grandfather emigrated to Canada in the early 20th
and changed his name to John.

[0][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Dobson](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Dobson)

